# C7A2 RIFLE



## GrenadierGuard (14 Nov 2010)

What is your fastest time record for loading a 30 round (5.56) magazine both manually and with the speed loader? Any recommendations for the best loading technique?


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Nov 2010)

People actually time themselves loading mags?

With the speedloader everyone should be quick, just make sure the clip is aligned properly or it'll bind on the way down.


----------



## medicineman (14 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> People actually time themselves loading mags?



When I went through Basic, we had a timed test on loading magazines by hand and by mag charger.  Up until I'm not sure when, it was also part of the IBTS as far as the personal weapon TOET's.

MM


----------



## a_majoor (14 Nov 2010)

For hand loading, the magazine should be held with the curve towards the soldier. Rounds are placed in the magazine with the base away from the soldier, thumb pushing the round down and to the rear of the magazine. (The bullet itself will be pointing right at you).

Repeat 30 times.

You have 60 seconds to fill the magazine by hand.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (15 Nov 2010)

Well, I figure since no ones added any advice yet here's mine.

For Manual Load:

All your bullets on the floor in a row, load by picking up one or two at a time.

The trick is to have the tip of where the rounds go facing away from you.

Hold the magazine like you would grip a rifle in your trigger hand.

When you put a round in MAKE SURE the round is either too far forward or just a little far forward.

The reasoning for this is that your fore finger that is sticking out in a "trigger fashion" can always push/slide the bullet backwards into position if it's too far forward BUT if you load the bullet TOO FAR BACK then it will automatically cause the magazine to discharge 1 to 2 rounds on you.





For mag charger load:

Put your hand in a fist with the thumb on the side. When the mag charger and clip are on top of the magazine push your thumb down on the rear most part of the round because that has the most solid place to push. If you push near the tip of rounds it will cause mis feeds and discharge the rounds back at your face.




These tricks help especially with the dummy rounds you'll most likely be using for this test but for normal live rounds its 1000% easier. I would focus more on actually passing the safety test though more than the bullet loading because this is where most people fail.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Nov 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> When I went through Basic, we had a timed test on loading magazines by hand and by mag charger.  Up until I'm not sure when, it was also part of the IBTS as far as the personal weapon TOET's.
> 
> MM



Can't say I've ever done it and I went through in '86.  I've also never done it for IBTS either.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Nov 2010)

It used to be a common test with all wpns.  I remember doing it for the FN, SMG and Browning HP back in the day.


----------



## REDinstaller (15 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> People actually time themselves loading mags?



It was part of the Handling PO on the C7 when I instructed QL2 in Dundurn in 1992.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Nov 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> It was part of the Handling PO on the C7 when I instructed QL2 in Dundurn in 1992.



I remember doing the handling test, and we had to load rounds, but I never remember being given a time. I think everyone passed if they didn't dump rounds across the parade square and nothing was backwards. This was 2002, maybe the standard got more lax.


----------



## medicineman (16 Nov 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Can't say I've ever done it and I went through in '86.  I've also never done it for IBTS either.



Had to for the FN and the C7...I did the FN in '88 and the last time I was on receiving end of IBTS in Kingston in 2000'sh.  Never saw past I think '01.  

MM


----------



## BDTyre (16 Nov 2010)

I was timed on both manual and charger loading of mags on the C7...and that was in '06.


----------



## ajp (16 Nov 2010)

I recall doing it on QL2 Inf and QL 3 Armour in the Mid 90s.


----------



## TN2IC (16 Nov 2010)

I recall it being part of the TOET's for BMQ when I taugh it. 2004 time frame.


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Snapshot007 (30 Dec 2010)

During my weapons test, I loaded in 4.96 and unloaded in 7.98.


----------



## bolt (25 Jan 2011)

I know the mag loading (individual rounds by hand as well as with a charger) are on the BMQ safety test before you're allowing to go on the range for PWT 1. The mag charging is simple. Have someone show you once, practice once and its too easy. As for the mag loading by hand, if you're not used to handling rounds don't take it for granted. lay out your rounds, ensure the mag is firmyl seated (either in your hand, on your leg or on the ground) and load rounds at a steady pace. 60 seconds goes pretty fast if you start dropping rounds because of rushing. If you can do it under 45secs you're doing well.


----------



## Redeye (28 Jan 2011)

bolt said:
			
		

> lay out your rounds, ensure the mag is firmyl seated (either in your hand, on your leg or on the ground) and load rounds at a steady pace. 60 seconds goes pretty fast if you start dropping rounds because of rushing. If you can do it under 45secs you're doing well.



Like most things in the Army, remember the mantra - "Slow is smooth, and smooth is fast" - rushing is generally never a good thing.

American ammunition - at least the blanks we got on an ex in New Hampshire - isn't clipped.  I comes in 20 round cardboard boxes - making chargers rather useless.  They were rather awed by the idea of ours being loadable much faster, though I noted many of them had commercially available speedloaders that work with loose rounds.


----------



## Haggis (28 Jan 2011)

The C7 Handling test in Chapter 6, Annex C of the C7/C8 pam calls for 30 loose rounds to be properly loaded in:

Skilled - 45 seconds.
Average - 46-55 sec.
Fail - More than 55 seconds, or an incorrectly filled magazine.

and 30 rounds in 10 round clips to be properly loaded in:

Skilled - 20 seconds.
Average - 21-30 sec.
Fail - More than 30 seconds or an incorrectly filled magazine.


----------



## matt.flaig (20 Apr 2011)

Fast way, one of the troops on my BMQ did it was by putting the magazine between her legs neeling and then just jamming all the rounds in, she got timed at 34 seconds doing that


----------



## Danjanou (20 Apr 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It used to be a common test with all wpns.  I remember doing it for the FN, SMG and Browning HP back in the day.



Yup also remember timed strip and assemble of all weapons blindfolded.


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Apr 2011)

matt.flaig said:
			
		

> Fast way, one of the troops on my BMQ did it was by putting the magazine between her legs neeling and then just jamming all the rounds in, she got timed at 34 seconds doing that



Jamming all the rounds in....hmmmmm 

Well. I guess we don't need to spend time on mag loading anymore. Just jam the rounds in.


----------



## Robert0288 (21 Apr 2011)

Just coming off of BMQ, and we did have 3 or 4 people fail the handling test because of the hand loading.  My best time was 32 seconds.  Biggest things to remember is that rushing will make you screw up.  Secondly, distance is not your friend.  The smaller distance you have to bring the round from the floor to the mag the faster you can do it.  It might sound like common sense, but people had their arms flailing all over the place and were holding the mag up near their chest.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Apr 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yup also remember timed strip and assemble of all weapons blindfolded.



Being a true professional, I REALLY hope that you're talking about the 'weapon' that I think you are.... ;D


----------



## matt.flaig (21 Apr 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Jamming all the rounds in....hmmmmm
> 
> Well. I guess we don't need to spend time on mag loading anymore. Just jam the rounds in.



** I stand Corrected: Seat the Rounds don't jam them, just her way of describing it


----------



## Danjanou (26 Apr 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Being a true professional, I REALLY hope that you're talking about the 'weapon' that I think you are.... ;D



That PO check was in the JRs after 8)


----------

